

Get the Most Out of Your [Office] Space - relaunched
http://firstround.com/article/Maximize-Productivity-with-This-Advice-from-the-Office-Designer-Behind-SoundCloud-and-Airbnb

======
relaunched
I can't help but feel collaborative people / teams collaborate. Collaborative
&& Creative people find or make, within the space they have to work with,
space to collaborate. Hiring someone to design / make a space more
collaborative is sort of like buying a mansion in hopes you'll be able to
afford it.

